# Video shows french special forces blow up ISIS suicide truck heading for allied forces in Raqqah



## Vergennes

The video is in the link ;

-
----- > http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...econds-wire-guided-missile-misses-target.html

Incredible footage has emerged from the front lines of the fight against Islamic State as French forces came to the rescue to destroy a suicide vehicle.

The video, filmed by Riam Dalati near Raqqa, shows a vehicle making quick progress across the desert.

That truck is a Suicide Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Device, or SVBIED, and it is seen accelerating at some speed toward the cameraman, while there are shouts in the background.






*The vehicle, a Suicide Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Device, is heading towards its target, the allied forces*





*After realising that the missile launched by Kurdish forces has missed the target, French special ops are quickly on the case. The small cloud of smoke is just the beginning*





*Cheers can be heard on the video as the allied forces, made up predominantly here of Kurdish fighters, celebrate*

It is being driven by a Islamic State suicide bomber.

To the left of the car, the video shows a white light, a wire-guided missile, being fired from a ATGM launcher.

But the missile launched by Kurdish fighters in the YPG misses its target.

Panicked voices can be heard in the video's background, before French special forces save the day.

A small cloud of smoke appears behind the car, which is still powering through the desert towards its own target.

Then the dramatic explosion takes place, close behind the vehicle.

French Special Operations have fired a missile at the suicide truck, saving the day after the first miss.

It could have been a Javelin missile, a US made 'fire and forget' weapon.

Cries and shouts of relief can be heard in the background as one man shouts 'Yes!' when seeing what has happened.
-
@flamer84 @waz @Kaptaan @Providence @vostok @Louiq XIV @Blue Marlin @Technogaianist @mike2000 is back @anant_s @AUSTERLITZ 

How do we say it already ?

Hasta la vista,baby !!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Louiq XIV

et paf ! "Oui, mais elle _va moins bien marcher maintenant_ !' ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Louiq XIV

At some point they say "Prepare a milan" and at the end the same solider say "prepare a second one !"

But I'm not sure is the first "milan" the missile that miss or the one that hits the target (which we don't see) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Louiq XIV said:


> At some point they say "Prepare a milan" and at the end the same solider say "prepare a second one !"
> 
> But I'm not sure is the first "milan" the missile that miss or the one that hits the target (which we don't see) ?



The ATGM fired that barely misses is most likely a Milan and then the Fra SF follow up with Javelin hence the top attack and distinctive firing sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Louiq XIV

Frogman said:


> The ATGM fired that barely misses is most likely a Milan and then the Fra SF follow up with Javelin hence the top attack and distinctive firing sound.



Yup, I rewatched the vid after reading your post and I think you've got it right.
Thanks


----------



## Blue Marlin

another good job by the french.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

That's too much firepower for one truck. But good job nonetheless.


----------



## anant_s

Vergennes said:


> French special forces save the day.


Another day in the office!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Vergennes said:


> The video is in the link ;
> 
> -
> ----- > http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...econds-wire-guided-missile-misses-target.html
> 
> Incredible footage has emerged from the front lines of the fight against Islamic State as French forces came to the rescue to destroy a suicide vehicle.
> 
> The video, filmed by Riam Dalati near Raqqa, shows a vehicle making quick progress across the desert.
> 
> That truck is a Suicide Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Device, or SVBIED, and it is seen accelerating at some speed toward the cameraman, while there are shouts in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The vehicle, a Suicide Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Device, is heading towards its target, the allied forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After realising that the missile launched by Kurdish forces has missed the target, French special ops are quickly on the case. The small cloud of smoke is just the beginning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheers can be heard on the video as the allied forces, made up predominantly here of Kurdish fighters, celebrate*
> 
> It is being driven by a Islamic State suicide bomber.
> 
> To the left of the car, the video shows a white light, a wire-guided missile, being fired from a ATGM launcher.
> 
> But the missile launched by Kurdish fighters in the YPG misses its target.
> 
> Panicked voices can be heard in the video's background, before French special forces save the day.
> 
> A small cloud of smoke appears behind the car, which is still powering through the desert towards its own target.
> 
> Then the dramatic explosion takes place, close behind the vehicle.
> 
> French Special Operations have fired a missile at the suicide truck, saving the day after the first miss.
> 
> It could have been a Javelin missile, a US made 'fire and forget' weapon.
> 
> Cries and shouts of relief can be heard in the background as one man shouts 'Yes!' when seeing what has happened.
> -
> @flamer84 @waz @Kaptaan @Providence @vostok @Louiq XIV @Blue Marlin @Technogaianist @mike2000 is back @anant_s @AUSTERLITZ
> 
> How do we say it already ?
> 
> Hasta la vista,baby !!


The wheels on the truck go boom boom boom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Lol, at the thread.....

French SF destroyed a single SVBIED and all the hype.


----------



## Stag112

Sinan said:


> Lol, at the thread.....
> 
> French SF destroyed a single SVBIED and all the hype.



Hype?

It's just a war video that shows an incident and captures the human side and tech side and unconventional tactics of war while highlighting the role of a foreign special force. Even the thread title is blandly accurate.

This is a defence forum. We need more of this and less of religious bullshyte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

Vergennes said:


> The video is in the link ;
> 
> -
> ----- > http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...econds-wire-guided-missile-misses-target.html
> 
> Incredible footage has emerged from the front lines of the fight against Islamic State as French forces came to the rescue to destroy a suicide vehicle.
> 
> The video, filmed by Riam Dalati near Raqqa, shows a vehicle making quick progress across the desert.
> 
> That truck is a Suicide Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Device, or SVBIED, and it is seen accelerating at some speed toward the cameraman, while there are shouts in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The vehicle, a Suicide Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Device, is heading towards its target, the allied forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After realising that the missile launched by Kurdish forces has missed the target, French special ops are quickly on the case. The small cloud of smoke is just the beginning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheers can be heard on the video as the allied forces, made up predominantly here of Kurdish fighters, celebrate*
> 
> It is being driven by a Islamic State suicide bomber.
> 
> To the left of the car, the video shows a white light, a wire-guided missile, being fired from a ATGM launcher.
> 
> But the missile launched by Kurdish fighters in the YPG misses its target.
> 
> Panicked voices can be heard in the video's background, before French special forces save the day.
> 
> A small cloud of smoke appears behind the car, which is still powering through the desert towards its own target.
> 
> Then the dramatic explosion takes place, close behind the vehicle.
> 
> French Special Operations have fired a missile at the suicide truck, saving the day after the first miss.
> 
> It could have been a Javelin missile, a US made 'fire and forget' weapon.
> 
> Cries and shouts of relief can be heard in the background as one man shouts 'Yes!' when seeing what has happened.
> -
> @flamer84 @waz @Kaptaan @Providence @vostok @Louiq XIV @Blue Marlin @Technogaianist @mike2000 is back @anant_s @AUSTERLITZ
> 
> How do we say it already ?
> 
> Hasta la vista,baby !!



Damn that sure as hell busted the shit out of the car and that terrorist ! Ha 



Louiq XIV said:


> et paf ! "Oui, mais elle _va moins bien marcher maintenant_ !' ;-)



Bonjour monsieur @Louiq XIV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

